# Wildlife Lookalike Challenge



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's this challenge going around on instagram and I thought it would be fun to do it here too! Just post a picture of your dog/s and wildlife that looks like them!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

So cute!!

Here's Duke doing his best moose impression. And, yes, his sweater has antlers...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ROFL! Duke has that wild bull moose thing down to a tee! Buckin' bronco!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko is a fruit bat duhhh


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Meeko is a fruit bat duhhh


Hahahahaha I was waiting for you to post fruit bat Meeko!!!! Love it!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

None of mine are very good compared to you guys, but what the hay

Here is Tucker
















And Maya
















Dazey
















Sorry for the large pics! i don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## mandasannie (Oct 14, 2014)

Fun game, it was quite challenging though!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

*@sydneynicole* Tucker does look like a black bear  Daizy the little lion, too cute!

*@mandasannie* I can see the resemblance LOL adorable.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sandakat said:


>


Hahaha! That's great!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I made this last summer.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Toast, on the other hand...


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

These are awesome! haha! <3


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm loving this thread! 

And Squash is definitely part polar bear!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

*@Sass* Of course, Squash IS a polar bear. I refuse to believe that he's a dog! Haha I never thought Toast looked liked a kangaroo, but now that you've pointed it out... can't unsee.

*@Tasha* LOL! Omg. That's awesome. The resemblance is uncanny.

*@Parus* Love it! I can hardly tell which one is the real bear!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

roxie resembles a seal, a deer or a hyena depending on the angle... will post pics when im not in bed


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Beckett gives his best Wolf howl:

















And Annabel sings "The most wonderful thing about Annabels is I'm the only one!"


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hhahaaaa Luna!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh man, these are all so awesome. I'm cracking up ound:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Heeheeheehee.....LOVE the Polar Squash and ToastaRoo! :becky:


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

These are great! Are y'all just thinking of the animals they remind you of or are you using some special configurator thingy? I might have to finally post my first pics for this... though I will have to ponder the animal she looks like. Hmm.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

The sea anemone is hysterical!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I guess not technically wild but c'mon...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sad Toby looks like a sad seal.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

TGKvr said:


> These are great! Are y'all just thinking of the animals they remind you of or are you using some special configurator thingy? I might have to finally post my first pics for this... though I will have to ponder the animal she looks like. Hmm.


I just looked at a Bella pic and said to myself - out loud so my co-workers didn't think I suddenly became sane - "hmm...she reminds me of a lion trying to kill Mr. Moose!" Of course, there be no moose on the Serengeti, so a lioness making lunch of a water buffalo had to do....LOL


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL Eeny! Hope Bennie doesn't see that!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL! Aww Bennie, at least you're not a porker anymore...


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Lmao, I doubt she'd recognize herself!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my, Kylie definitely has those huge sad fox eyes and even the eye liner!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

awwww....I want a fox


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Where's Marley?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

My noble steed?


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

Gus when I got him.


----------

